# Which catechism to memorize for adults?



## daveb (Jul 21, 2005)

The thread on which catechism to teach children got me wondering which catechism (larger or shorter) people would recommend adults memorize?

As far as the Scripture proofs are concerned would you recommend memorizing the all of the references, some of the references or the Scripture passage itself?


----------



## sastark (Jul 21, 2005)

I still vote for the Heidelberg.


----------



## Scott (Jul 21, 2005)

Westminster Shorter Catechism all the way, baby! I use the scripture proof as references and don't commit them to memory.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Westminster Shorter Catechism all the way, baby! I use the scripture proof as references and don't commit them to memory.


----------



## daveb (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------

